# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  sucha skóra twarzy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam problem z suchą skórą twarzy, używałam juz przeróznych kremów nic nie pomaga, ciagle sie luszczy głównie na czole , nosie i policzkach....Jak mam sie pozbyc tego?Prosze o pomoc

----------


## Krzysztof

Łuszczenie się skóry na twarzy może być skutkiem niektórych kosmetyków, a częściej mycia jej przy użyciu zwykłego mydła, może być objawem łojotokowego zapalenia skóry. Jeśli używałaś już różnych kremów, polecam łykanie kapsułek z witaminą A+E, ewentualnie wypróbowania maści retinolowej. Natłuszczaj ją, możesz wypróbować dermacol czy dermosan. Niektórzy dermatolodzy polecają rozcieńczać szampon przeciwłupieżowy i przemywać takim roztworem delikatnie łuszczące miejsca.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy jeżeli stresem (kortyzol itp.) zwiotczyłem sobie skórę na twarzy czułem napięcie itp. opadły mi policzki i skóra straciła jędrność, jest sucha... czy jeżeli wspomogę kremami np. z kwasem hilauronowym i wtaminami A,C,D,E,P włókna kolagenowe odbudują mi się i twarz odzyska wcześniejszą sprężystość? a policzki się podniosą? jak to było wcześniej... Mam dopiero 18 lat i wiem, że skóra do 20-stego roku życia produkuje dużo kolagenu, da się to jeszcze zregenerować?

----------


## sznurowka

Polecam przyjrzeć się dermokosmetykom, zwykłe drogeryjne dolnopółkowe kremy raczej niewiele tutaj zdziałają. Ja używam i bardzo polecam produkty A-dermy - mają wyciąg z owsa Rhealba, który świetnie działa na przesuszoną skórę; nie uczulają  i naprawdę bardzo poprawiają kondycję skóry.

----------


## Harcerka47

Jeżeli chodzi o przesuszającą się skórę twarzy to polecam Cetaphil. Świetnie oczyszcza i nawilża wyschniętą, zmęczoną skórę twarzy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Yondegirl

Ja polecam cetaphil, świetne rozwiązanie można stosować pod makijaż.

----------


## brunol

Na suchą skórę twarzy rewelacyjnie spisuje się cetaphil. Jest wydajny, dobrze się wchłania (nie widać go na skórze). Polecam.

----------


## jackie

Czy próbowałaś stosować dermokosmetyki? Są skuteczniejsze niż drogeryjne kremy nawilżające, poza tym działają intensywniej. Do tego nawilżające maseczki.

----------


## kronoska

Ja miałam bardzo wysuszoną skórę ostatni po zimie i od miesiąca stosuję cetaphil i powiem, że to naprawdę dobra opcja. Polecam. Skóra jest znów ładna i mila w dotyku.

----------


## Gosiunia

Witam,
Sucha skóra twarzy??? Tak powiadasz . ?    :Wink: 
Nie no, żartuje. Na suchą skórę twarzy polecam oczywiście emulsję cetaphil. Naprawdę pomaga.., polecam.
Pozdrawiam Gosiunia

----------


## Majka209567892

Witam, ostatniej zimy miałam bardzo wysuszoną skórę dłoni, nóg (od pasa do kostek), oraz pod oczami na policzkach. Wiem że to trochę dziwne umiejscowienie suchej skóry. No ale tak było. Gdy pojechałam do siostry na weekend spojrzała na mnie i od razu podała mi cetaphil. Po kąpaniu wieczorem, wysmarowałam się nim cała, i skóra była nawilżona. Regularnie się nim smarowałam i sucha skóra przeszła mi po dwóch tygodniach. Polecam go, i zapewniam że innym też pomoże. Pozdrawiam Majka

----------


## ewka777

Miałam poważne problemy z wysuszoną skórą na twarzy i bardzo polecam stosowanie cetaphilu, w pracy mam bardzo suche powietrze od klimatyzacji i potrzebowałam czegoś co mogę stosować również przy silnym makijażu sprawdza się naprawdę dobrze.

----------


## Sylwia89

To prawda, cetaphil jest nieoceniony jeśli masz problem z suchą skórą, polecam go wszystkim

----------


## Prawie zarejestrowany

aknenormin. to zly lek. brak mi slow. bralam tydzien. cierpialam miesiac. wymuszona antykoncepcja hormonalna, stany depresyjne, pogorszenie wzroku. a rodzice mi wmawiali ze to od kompa. tak czy siak. uwazajcie.

----------


## Biczownik

prawdę prawi, aknenormin dziełem szatana jest, aby głupców karać!

----------


## dorniaczek

Hej, to łuszczenie się wygląda nie ciekawie może jednak dermatolog coś powie mądrego albo zwykła kosmetyczka doradzi. Ja miałam kiedyś takie coś latem ale to chyba od słońca. Ten cetaphil o którym tu mówią to podobno dobra opcja zaglądałam na ich stronę cetaphil.pl i chyba może pomóc.

----------


## MIŚKA1997

U mnie było podobnie jak u ciebie. Również na nogach i na policzkach, oraz na dłoniach. Przeszło mi bo smarowałam się regularnie emulsją cetaphil, przez ok 3 tygodnie. U mnie trwało to troszeczkę dłużej niż u ciebie, ale najważniejsze że pomogło.

----------


## dermoporady

Moim zdaniem stosujesz kosmetyki wysuszające skórę i dlatego dodatkowe kremy nie działają. Proponuje zmienić kosmetyki, unikać słońca i solarium, co dodatkowo wysusza skórę. Na noc najlepiej nakładać grubą warstwę tłustego kremu, nie kłaść się dopóki się nie wchłonie.

----------


## Rumaldo

no troche pomaga, niezly ten cetapil byl. ale widze ze ktos tu tez mial problemy z akenorminem. ja mialem problemy z ukladem nerwowym - sztywniala mi lewa reka. ktos to przebije ?!

----------


## JKage

ja se mysle, kolo se jaja robi, dorwalem ulotke aknenorminu i rzeczywiscie.... polecam, dobra literatura grozy  :Wink:

----------


## miszna

Ja używam cetaphilu tylko na twarz! To jest coś do całego ciała?

----------


## jackie

Są specjalne linie dermokosmetyków przeznaczone do pielęgnacji suchej skóry, powinnaś dobierać odpowiednie do stanu i problemów jakie masz ze skórą. Część kosmetyków, które na etykiecie mają "nawilżające" często działają wysuszająco. Nie zapomnij o natłuszczaniu, nic nie zdziałasz jeśli nie masz odbudowanej tej bariery hydro-lipidowej. Przy bardzo wysuszonej, problematycznej skórze zastanawiałabym się nad serią z Botani. Do ciała może naturalne nie wysuszające mydła albo oliwka.

----------


## SCARFACE

przy kuracji aknenorminem próbowałem wszystkiego do nawilżania i nie szło, nie pomagało. potem mi wytłumaczyli że to zaburza gospodarkę łojotokową organizmu. nawet nie wiedziałem że taką mam, hehehe  :Smile:  ale nie pomogło  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

fajny lek. zrobie sobie zapas jako broni chemicznej. albo na przeczyszczenie.

----------


## OsiolZeSzreka

Peeling  :Smile:

----------


## Kaśka2390

Według mnie najlepszym kremem lub maścią na suchą skórę jest emulsja cetaphil.

----------


## targi

To może być przesuszenie skóry, nie wiem z jakiego powodu ale na to działa cetaphil (cetaphil.pl)

----------


## dzeti

Polecam też ich stronę cetaphil.pl jest tam więcej informacji. Ja używam cetphil na twarz i tylko tam, to o czym ty piszesz to chyba ten ich balsam restoraderm?

----------


## Laura2005

Ja emulsji cetaphil używam do całego ciała, to nie jest tylko do twarzy!

----------


## opoka

Popieram, cetaphil to dobra emulsja na skórę, która łatwo traci wodę. Zajrzyj na cetaphil.pl.

----------


## Luna

sory, cetaphil moze i jest ok, ale przy aknenorminie nie pomaga. nic nie pomaga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potwierdzam aknenormin to zlo, dla niedowiarkow - ulotke czytac zanim uzywac.

----------


## Santa

a stosował ktoś kremy Decubal? skandynawska firma, są to też kremy m.in na AZS. Generalnie większość dermokosmetyków jest droga, te niekoniecznie dlatego jestem ciekawa opinii  :Smile:

----------


## oprs

Na twoje objawy idealnie pomoże cetaphil, więcej informacji masz na ich stronie. Ja miałam przez suchą skórę twarzy od klimy w pracy i pomogło używanie cetaphilu.

----------


## YOdda

to prawda. mi pomogl. w sumie jedyny srodek na ktory sie nacialem to aknenormin.

----------


## Paulina007

Zazwyczaj po zimie mam bardzo suchą skórę na nogach. Po dwóch tygodniach smarowania się nim, nie miałam już suchej skóry.

----------


## fixer

aknenormin zniszczyl moje zycie... moze przesadzam ,ale na pewno dodal komplikacji

----------


## Dominika2230

Witam. Zbliża się zima więc moja skóra jest coraz częściej sucha. W zeszłym roku stosowałam emulsję cetaphil. Mam nadzieję ze w tym roku mnie nie zawiedzie  :Smile:

----------


## Katarzyna4009

Tak jak większość tutaj, także polecam emulsją cetaphil. Sprawdziłam na własnym ciele.  :Smile:

----------


## never forget

co aknenormin uczynił, nic nie odczyni. moja watroba jest do wymiany.

----------


## lamia3

Jeśli ktoś chce więcej informacji na temat cetaphilu polecam ich stronę cetaphil.pl jest tam troche przydatnych informacji.

----------


## bluszcz

Ja słyszałam o tym, że pomaga oliwa z oliwek. Próbował ktoś?

----------


## jack735

Nie jestem specjalistą, ale powiem co mi pomogło na przesuszoną skórę - łykam codziennie olej omega3 - omegaregen skin care. W moim wypadku pomógł już po kilku tygodniach, czego zupełnie się nie spodziewałem (myślałem, że taka suplementacja musi trwać jednak duuuużo dłużej). Pasuje mi on szczególnie, że jestem weganinem - nie jadam ryb, a większość takich suplementów jest jednak na bazie olejów rybich. Tutaj jest zupełnie roślinnie. Do tego w tym oleju rozpuszczone są witaminy dobre dla skóry - są one na pewno lepiej przyswajalne niż te w tabletkach. Ogólnie polecam spróbowanie oleju omega3 - pomaga nie tylko na skórę, ale też na ogólne samopoczucie, wspomaga organizm.

----------


## umiarkowany desperat

mam blizny po aknenorminie. zejdą?

----------


## bluszcz

umiarkowany desperat - byłeś z tym u dermatologa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cetaphil - więcej info na cetaphil.pl i koniecznie wizyta u dermatologa ;/

----------


## bluszcz

> mam blizny po aknenorminie. zejdą?


Być może wystarczą tylko specjalne kremy, a może będzie konieczny jakiś zabieg przeprowadzony. Tak czy tak, samodzielnie, bez lekarza sobie z tym nie poradzisz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi pomimo pomocy specjalisty po aknenorminie blizny nie zeszły...

----------


## Karol1975

Ja również stosowałem emulsję cetaphil i jestem bardzo zadowolony z jego działania. Polecam.

----------


## Mariola 08

Jak miałam suchą skórę, to poszłam do lekarza. Polecił mi stosowanie emulsji cetaphil. Po dwóch tygodniach moja skóra byłą taka jak dawniej. Polecam wszystkim którzy mają problem z suchą skórą, zwłaszcza teraz jak na dworze jest coraz chłodniej.

----------


## petra2

Cetaphil jest kosmetykiem przeznaczonym to likwidowania właśnie tego problemu, polecam bo sama używałam i nie zawiodłam się.

----------


## lopez

Jeśłi ktoś leczy się z trądziku to uważajcie na lek aknenormin bo to pieniądze wywalone w błoto.

----------


## wernechora

Polecam stronę cetaphil.pl tam jest dużo informacji na temat produktu, o którym mówicie.

----------


## revers

Bardzo polecam cetaphil, świetnie nawilża skórę i dodatkowo oczyszcza!

----------


## karolina23

Kupiłam Cetaphil jakiś czas temu bardzo mi się podoba jego działanie, polecam.

----------


## marta767

Polecam zajrzeć na stronę cetpahil.pl tam jest więcej informacji na temat tego kremu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cetaphil to świetna emulsja nawilżająco-oczyszczająca, bardzo cieszę się że go kupiłam.

----------


## dabadub00

Cetaphil rządzi jak nic co używałam do tej pory.

----------


## tomecza22

Aknenormin to bardzo kiepski lek nie polecam nikomu, nieźle się można przejechać słuchając dobrych rad innych.

----------


## radomianka

Nie powiem nic oryginalnego ale cetaphil jest ok, kupiłam w zeszłym tygodniu i bardzo mi przypasował.

----------


## walerka

Ja polecam wybrać się do sklepu dermo ziko (znajdują się przy każdej aptece ziko) bo mają tam bardzo duży wybór dermokosmetyków i fachowa obsługa pomoże wybrać coś odpowiedniego do naszej skóry, zawsze korzystam z tego sklepu i zawsze wychodze zadowolona

----------


## gingir

Jak już tam będziesz spytaj o Cetaphil, bardzo dobra emulsja nawilżająca do twarzy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może i Cetaphil sprawdza się dla nieco młodszych osób. Gdy zaczynają wychodzić zmarszczki powierzchniowe nawilżenie nie wystarcza. Jestem po 40 i przestałam już ufać popularnym kosmetykom. Czasem warto poszukać czegoś mniej znanego. Wiadomo, wiele zależy też od budżetu jakim dysponujemy. Stosowałam wiele kremów ale teraz przerzuciłam się na suplement diety Aminocare, trochę kosztuje ale warto. Skóra jest nawilżona i moje samopoczucie też się poprawiło.

----------


## amiszka22

Cetaphil jest dla osób w rożnym wieku, nie działa przeciwzmarszczkowo ale na pewno odmładza skórę i jako emulsja do oczyszczania i nawilżania (codziennie) jest na prawdę ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

faktycznie wiele kosmetyków które mają pomagać to nam szkodzą. Mają rożne zapachy i inne dziwne dodatki na które dodatkowo można mieć alergie. Najlepiej isc do dobrej kosmetyczki albo dermatologa, który zbada stan skóry i oceni co jej może pomoc. Ja chodze do prof. Romualda Olszańskiego w Gdyni i on mi zawsze pomaga.

----------


## emmy

Witam
Od pewnego czasu mam problem ze sucha skora na jadrach, ktora luszczy sie i sypie wygladajac jak cos w rodzaju lupiezu...
Nie swedzi, nie piecze, nie jest zaczerwienione tylko poprostu sie luszczy :/ 
Ktos mial z czyms takim problem albo wie jak sobie z nim poradzic? Jezeli do nastepnego tygodnia problem nie zniknie to przejde sie z tym do dermatologa jednak narazie chcialbym sprobowac sam sobie z tym poradzic 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## wywyzszona

Zgadzam się, sklep dermo ziko jest rewelacyjny, zawsze można tam liczyć na profesjonalną poradę i jakieś promocje

----------


## olina

dla skóry dojrzałej dobry jest krem upgrade z sensilis - poleciła mi go farmaceutka i sprawdził się na mojej wrażliwej skórze.

----------


## nnn123

@emmy:

1. Zakładaj nowy temat zamiast wcinać się w cudzy do k. nędzy.
2. Wzmożona higiena w wiadomym miejscu.
3. Dbanie o odporność organizmu.
4. Klotrymazol albo inny krem na grzyby.
5. Nie skóra na jądrach, tylko skóra moszny do jasnej ciasnej...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również polecam kremy Aminocare. Teraz z okazji walentynek na stronie qubikamed.com są tańsze o 50 zł!!! Sprawdźcie.

----------


## nnn123

Reklama albo SEO marketing.

----------


## mikinka22

Ja używam czegoś takiego co się nazywa cetpahil, początkowo do codziennej higieny skóry ale z czasem dowiedziałam się i w sumie wcześniej zauważyłam że skóra lepiej wygląda i jest dobrze nawilżona (trzyma wodę) także to jest mój typ jeśli chodzi o problemy z przesuszoną skórą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem bardzo ciekawa ile chemii jest w tych kosmetykach, że tak super dzialaja.

----------


## ona1984

sprawdz sobie skład dermaveel, tam nie znajdziesz zadnej chemii. Ani koserwantów, ani parabenów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

warto też od czasu do czasu iść na jakiś profesjonalny zabieg, wystarczy już mezoterapia i od razu skóra ma lepszą kondycję np na bukowińskiej w estivance są spoko ceny ja tam chodzę i naprawde to nie rujnuje mojego budżetu, wole wydac na taki zabieg z prowadzeniem doświadczonej osoby niż celowac w ciemno kupując nowe kosmetyki, taka prawda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zaraz po peelengu kawitacyjnym możesz użyć specjalnego serum do bardzo suchej skóry. Ja ostatnio dorwałem bardzo dobre serum z IndiaCosmetics. Można je stosować codziennie po kilka razy. Dzięki olejowi konopnemu zawartemu w składzie, bardzo dobrze koi i łagodzi suchą skórę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj, trochę nie rozumiem jak ludzie postrzegają skórę jako twór na który działa się wyłącznie z zewnątrz. Trzeba wziąć sprawy prosto - żyjemy w XXI wieku i mamy możliwości i substancje mogące zadziałać od środka. Rozejrzyj się po internecie wygooglaj, znajdziesz suplementy jak choćby Flax Omega 3 od Avity. Poszukaj dobrze a na pewno znajdziesz rozwiązanie.

----------


## nesterowicz

To się zgadza ale bez ochrony z zewnątrz to też czasami nie jest do końca możliwe, ja używam cetaphil i bardzo sobie go cenie, polecam wszystkim z wysuszoną skóra na buźce.

----------


## vassa

Polecam Cetaphil bo na prawdę daje radę!

----------


## sobiwo

To naprawdę bardzo fajna rzeczna przesuszoną skórę, polecam bo naprawdę warto.

----------


## Trissa

Ja mam problem z sucha skórą. Na dodatek bardzo alergiczna. Wiekszość kremów mnie uczulała. Ale od jakiegos czasu stosuję jedwab od ciała oeparol hydrosense  skóra miekka i delikatna a poza tym nie uczula.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam spróbować cetaphil. W razie czego można zajrzeć na ich stronę ( cetaphil.pl )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również polecam cetaphil. Sprawił się doskonale.

----------


## parafa

jak masz suchą skórę twarzy i podatną na uczulenia to pomyśl o dermokosmetykach, są dużo lepsze dla naszej cery, bo nie uczulają, zazwyczaj mają naturalny skład. ja mam często uczulenia więc na skład zawsze zwracam uwagę, nie chcę potem jakichś brzydkich plam na skórze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam podobny problem, dodatkowo jestem alergikiem dlatego stosuje emolienty. U mnie pomaga krem latopic, szybko nawilża skórę, odbudowuje jej warstwę lipidową i wygładza. Po posmarowaniu skóra jest gładka i delikatna w dotyku. Krem dobrze się rozsmarowuje, kupuje go w aptece, ma dobrą  cenę.

----------


## AniaBP

Parafa, czym się smarujesz? Ja mam problem ze skórą, bo nie tylko łatwo się uczula, ale również mocno się przesusza. Różne kremy różnie na mnie działają, czasem zapychają pory, a potrzebuję czegoś co nie pogorszy stanu skóra, a nawilży.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na przesuszona skóre twarzy polecam krem z apteki Latopic, przeznaczony do skóry wrażliwej, alergicznej ze skłonnościami do azs. Bardzo intensywnie nawilża, delikatnie natłuszcza i chroni przed działaniem czynników zewnętrznych.

----------


## Aquastop Radioterapia

Polecam kremy, przeznaczone do pielęgnacji skóry z wywiadem atopowym, które składają się z kwasów Omega, pochodzących z oleju wiesiołkowego. Odbudowują one barierę naskórka przyczyniając się do jego lepszego nawilżenia. Skład takich preparatów uzupełniony być powinien o alantoinę i witaminę E.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej skonsultować się z lekarzem. Ja osobiście, też stosowałam cetaphil i jestem zadowolona.

----------


## kingulica

Spróbuj zaprzestać mycie twarzy wodą z kranu, na mnie działa ona bardzo wysuszająco. Wypróbuj tonik różany oraz jakieś serum nawilżające.

----------


## parafa

może kup sobie jakiś dobrze nawilżający krem do twarzy, teraz klimatyzacja bardzo wysusza skórę, ja zawsze pod makijaż nakąłdam krem, teraz stosuję oeparol hydrosence bo jest tani a dużo go używam, a przy tym ma całkiem dobry skład.

----------


## debraa

Do demakijażu to sobie kup płyn micelarny , nim mi się najlepiej zmywa twarz, nie wysusza i nie uczula, cały makijaż schodzi bez problemu, krem nawilżający na dzień i odżywczy na noc  u mnie to obowiązkowy zestaw  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oprócz specjalistycznych kremów dostosowanych do typu skóry i wieku możesz tez w aptece kupic krem do twarzy Latopic, który intensywnie nawilza,  regeneruje naskórek, odbudowuje warstwe lipidową skóry, pozostawia na skórze filtr ochronny, który chroni przed szkodliwym działaniem czynników zewnętrznych.

----------


## ruda1107

rowniez stosowalam cetaphil jednak nie jest on dla mnie odpowiedni do zmywania makijazu. dlatego wczesniej dokladnie zmywam makijaz a nastepnie przemywam cetaphilem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Idź do apteki i kup kosmetyki do skóry wrażliwe/alergicznej, a nawet atopowej. Niech to będzie żel do mycia twarzy, tonik i krem, najlepiej jednej firmy. Zrezygnuj ze standardowych kosmetyków na jakiś czas i obserwuj, czy jest poprawa, czy nie ma. Te miejsca łuszczące się smaruj np. kremem Dermaveel. Jak to nie pomoże, to umów wizytę u dermatologa.

----------


## parafa

warto też zainwetować w dermokosmetyki, ja kupuję te z serii oparol, ładnie nawiżają i są dobre dla skóry.

----------


## jamama

Z oeparolu nawilżający jest ten z serii hydrosense, najlepeij stosować całą serię , łącznie z płynem micelarnym, ja tylko płynami zmywam twarz, one nie przesuszają skóry. Raz w tygodniu robię peeling enzymatyczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny a zwracacie uwagę na sklady produktów ? Wiecie,ze w większości kremow znajduje się silikon? Wiecie co powoduje? Daje teoretycznie wiekszą gładkość skóry ale tak naprawdę sprawia, że składniki w kremie sie nie wchłaniają. Tak wiec jeśli jest go dużo to może wręcz sprawiać,ze będzie zabierał wodę ze skóry.

Szukajcie kosmetyków, ktore nie mają w składzie takich produktów jak dimethicone i inne....

Mogę Wam polcić serum Richevon. Aktualnie nakładam pod krem. Jest to polskie serum, zawiera w składzie same naturalne olejki, witaminę E na jednym z wyższych miejsc. Od kiedy stosuje mam bardzo gladka, ładną twarz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam styczność i tak jak poprzednicy polecam  cetaphil.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Emolienty nie mają złych składów. Owszem, trzeba czytać etykietki, ale i tak nie jesteśmy w stanie się uchronić przed parabenami, silikonami i PEG-ami. Najgorzej mają osoby z chorobami skóry lub ze skórą suchą i wrażliwą :/ Do pielęgnacji skóry twarzy stosuję zazwyczaj kosmetyki profesjonalne typu Clarena, Ziaja Pro - mają lepsze składy niż np. Lancome za 399zł w Sephorze. Z kolei na problemy ze skórą na ciele polecam emolienty i krem Dermaveel, który stosuje już od 2-3 lat.

----------


## magdaalena.90

Ja od jakiegoś czasu stosuję krem z Ziai, nie jest drogi, ale stosuję się teraz do zasady, że psychika może zdziałać cuda, mój problem powoli ustępuje, a ja robię zapasy wręcz hurtowe tego kremu. Odkryłam, że przy zamawianiu przez internet jest taniej, więc korzystam  :Wink:  Wam też polecam  :Smile:  sklep się nazywa e-ziaja  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie mógł mi się trafić lepszy lek. Polecam cetaphil!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również polecam cetaphil. Stosowałam, świetna sprawa!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam używałam cetaphilu do nawilżania skóry podczas kuracji w walce z trądzikiem i jestem jego działaniem zachwycona skórka cieniutka oraz delikatna. Polecam serdecznie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cetaphil jest super wydajny - wystarczą dosłownie 3 krople balsamu do nawilżenia skóry twarzy. Nawilża i wygładza natychmiast. koniec z szorstkością. Pozostawia na dłoniach delikatny film, który jednak zupełnie nie przeszkadza na twarzy czy ramionach. Jako, że można go stosować u dzieci - spróbowałam. Skóra u trzylatki jest teraz taka jak powinna być - bez suchych plamek i łuszczącej się skóry. Polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cetaphil jest przereklamowany. Kupiłam zachęcona reklamą w necie i okazał się nic nie warty, a przy tym drogi. Do bardzo suchej i podrażnionej skóry nie ma nic lepszego niż Dermaveel.

----------


## LukrowanaLala

Polecam kupienie w Aptece żelu do mycia i kremu z serii Eloderm, bardzo dobrze nawilżają, delikatnie natłuszczają i regenerują naskórek. Nie zawierają SLS'ów, parabenów, barwników czy innych substancji drażniących. Są przeznaczone dla osób z AZS, skórą wrażliwą i dzieci już od 1 dnia życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój faworyt jeżeli chodzi o dermatologa to dermatolog w medis w Szeptyckiego 1 Katowicach. Można się szybko zapisać a na tym chyba każdemu zależy.

----------


## Keramed

Sucha cera jest jednym z głównych wskazań do mezoterapii. Podczas zabiegu, do skóry, za pomocą cienkiej igły, wprowadza się bardzo duże stężenie kwasu hialuronowego. Ze względu na fakt, iż są to ilości nieosiągalne zabiegami kosmetycznymi, uzyskujemy maksymalny efekt nawilżający.

----------


## lola3

zapisz się do coco time we wrocławiu na Dermalogica Dry Skin Treatment - to jest świetny zabieg na suchą i odwodnioną skórę twarzy  :Smile:

----------


## ChemoDry B6

Warto stosować nasz krem, który zawiera mocznik, kwas hialuronowy, pantenol, skwalen czy witaminę E. Składniki te nie tylko silnie nawilżają, ale również prowadzą do powstania na skórze cienkiego, ochronnego filmu. Jego zadaniem jest hamowanie ucieczki wilgoci.

----------


## Oslonick

Ja mam taką suchą skórę ze względu na obecne warunki w domu. Ogrzewanie CO działa pełną parą, mniej spożywam wody i to też przyczyniło się do tgo, zę mam taką przesuszoną skórę. Tzn miałam. Bo jestem już po zabiegu rewitalizującym moją skórę kwasem Restylane Skinboosters.  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam taką suchą skórę ze względu na obecne warunki w domu. Ogrzewanie CO działa pełną parą, mniej spożywam wody i to też przyczyniło się do tgo, zę mam taką przesuszoną skórę. Tzn miałam. Bo jestem już po zabiegu rewitalizującym moją skórę kwasem Restylane Skinboosters.


Również polecam zabieg z Restylane Skinboosters. Szczególnie teraz zimą  :Smile:  Kompleksowe nawilżenie i odświeżenie skóry  :Smile:  Planuję też na dłoniach mieć ten zabieg.

----------


## Chemland_pl

Akurat tutaj sprawa jest dosyć prosta, bo jeżeli masz suchą skórę twarzy, to polecam stosować dobre i godne zaufania kosmetyki naturalne oparte na bazie kolagenu, który posiada właściwości regeneracyjne i doskonale nawilża.

----------


## zielonysklep_com

Polecam maseczki nawilżające, które możemy wykonać sami w domu. Np. z miodu i zarodków pszennych, musu jabłkowego i zarodków pszennych czy bananowo-śmietankową. Przepisy na ich wykonanie znajdziemy w książce pt. "Domowe receptury na naturalne kosmetyki. Stephanie Tourles". Znajdziemy w niej ponad 200 receptur na zdrowe preparaty, na bazie ziół oraz naturalnych składników.

----------


## Wilma84

Mi tam na twarz bardzo pomógł zabieg z użyciem preparatu restylane Skinboosters. Mam bardzo sucha skórę zwłaszcza w okresie zimowym. A tak po tym zabiegu skórę mam dobrze nawilżoną.

----------


## LauraKosta

A ja myślę, ze świetną opcją są różnego rodzaju zabiegi regenerujące skórę. Miałam w zeszłym miesiącu zabieg z użyciem preparatu Restylane Skinboosters i mam od razu lepiej nawilżoną skórę  :Wink:

----------


## bibitka

A próbowałaś może nawilżać skórę twarzy olejkami naturalnymi np na ichemia jest taki bardzo fajnie nawilżający olejek z nagietka, który łagodzi podrażnioną skórę twarzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie zawsze sam krem wystarczy, bo trzeba zadziałać od środka. Warto na pewno wybrać się z podobnymi dolegliwościami do dermatologa. Ja miałam teą podobne problemy i nawet byłam u dietetyczki, która zmieniła moją dietę na zdrowszą, więcej też piję. A do pielęgnacji skóry na zewnątrz używam serii atoperal – szampon, emulsja i żel do mycia ciała.

----------


## Granat

A nie myślałaś o zabiegu regeneracyjnym takim z wykorzystaniem kwasu hialuronowego? Np. z wykorzystaniem Restylane skinboosters ?

----------


## KasiaMischke

Ja sobie akurat smaruję twarz serum do chorej skóry Essenz. Ja mam ją sucha ze względu na to, ze mam atopową skórę i swędzi czasem, a to serum akurat bardzo mi pomaga.

----------


## Cytrynq

Dziewczyny, a waszym zdaniem peeling kawitacyjny będzie dobry na suchą skórę twarzy? - Moja pani kosmetolog po zrobieniu mi komputerowej analizy skóry twarzy zaproponowała mi taki peeling. Jednak nie wiem czy to słuszny wybór? - Myślałam, że peeling kawitacyjny stosuję się głównie przy zanieczyszczonej skórze, a nie suchej.

Jeśli coś wiecie na ten temat to proszę o odpowiedź  :Smile:

----------


## OlgaK

Na sucha skórę twarzy może warto też spróbować zabiegów regeneracyjnych  z Restylane Skinboosters. Mi np bardzo ten zabieg pomógł tzn ładnie nawilżył twarz i dobrze zregenerował skórę.

----------


## Przemo1234

Noo tak jak inny wyzej pisza, cetaphil jest bardzo dobry na sucha skóre. Polecam  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sapori

> Na sucha skórę twarzy może warto też spróbować zabiegów regeneracyjnych  z Restylane Skinboosters. Mi np bardzo ten zabieg pomógł tzn ładnie nawilżył twarz i dobrze zregenerował skórę.


Ja na ten zabieg chodzę po lecie, bo wtedy tak na dobra sprawę mam najwiekszy problem jeśli chodzi o przesuszoną skórę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja do nawilżania całego ciała używam emulsji z atoperal, mam atopową skórę i bardzo wiele kosmetyków czy zwykłych kremów powoduje u mnie swędzenie i pieczenie. Ta emulsja dobrze nawilża, skóra nie jest po niej taka tłusta, tylko dbrze naiwlzona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A myślałaś może o jakiś zabiegach? Moja skóra też była bardzo sucha, a do tego bez blasku i naprawdę taka staro wyglądająca (mimo, że jestem przed 30). Dlatego byłam na zabiegu - PRP terapii osoczem bogatopłytkowym w WellDerm w Warszawie. Zabieg jest mega, wykorzystuje nasze własne osocze, daje niesamowite nawilżenie dla skóry, odmłodzenie, po prostu efekt wow. Moja twarz nigdy nie była tak miękka i elastyczna w dotyku. Oczywiście wszystko jest bezpieczne, bo zabieg wykonuje doświadczony lekarz, który wie co robi  :Smile: , bardzo polecam.

----------

